

Phoenix – The lightweight OS X window manager for hackers - rubyn00bie
https://github.com/sdegutis/phoenix

======
rubyn00bie
For those who aren't sure of how to use this:

Install using homebrew cask, then once it's all gravy, start adding bindings
(in your ~/.phoenix.js file). The example they've got on the github page will
move the resize and move the active window 10 pixels.

~~~
sorahn
Will this move photoshops stupid non cocoa based window? Nothing else I've
seen does, and switching from a tbolt monitor back to my laptop always leaves
photoshop looking like shit and unable to be resized.

